# Students In French Culinary Institute



## aeri (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi I am keen in studying in the French Culinary Institute and am wondering how life is like over there.. anyone currrently studying there or has graduated from the school?


----------



## bullyinny (Jun 10, 2004)

As a chef wannabe I was thrilled when my girlfriend gave me the "essentials of fine cooking" class (amateur class 40hrs).
I couldn't wait for my class to start and now I'm freaking out because I only have 2 more sessions left.

I LOVE IT!

Granted, It's "only" the amateur class, but it makes me wanna do more. I'm actually contemplating quitting my career in digital retouching to enroll in their career program.

During the course of the program we had 4 different faculty members and they were all great for different reasons.
I also had a chance to talk to students in other classes (career classes cooking and pastry) and they all were thrilled with the school.

Seriously - if you enroll you might just meet me there, I 'm so into this school...

Good luck - let me know if there are any questions I might be able to answer. :chef:


----------



## cousinwill (Aug 12, 2004)

I have been cooking for years ,started prepcooking and scrubbing floors in 83'
first time head chef in 95' and head chef at 6 places since then and sous chef at 2 others before,I know a lot and one of the things I do know is that there are many people who know more than me,So I have given up the kitchen worked carpentry the last couple of months and enrolled at FCI
I will start between OCT 2004 and April 2005 I will share with others when I do start, but would love too hear from any current FCI student, or any ALUM'S.


----------

